# Tombstones............stories? Advice ?



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I was flagged down by a grounds keeper for a local church which has an attached area of dirt sleepers. Apparently a historic church of some kind.


Anyway, the tombstones are right on top of the driveway.... or about 6" off of one side, and about a foot and a half on the other. Any thoughts, tips, or any other helpful ideas NOT to damage them when pushing snow ?

Other than plowing OFTEN (Don't let it get too deep) going really, really slow, and pushing to the side that they sit farther away, I'm actually considering using the snow blower on the side that's real close, then coming back in and plowing the drive afterwords..... or vice verse. Unfortunately, the driveway is just about as wide as my blade...

Some of these tombstones are 200 years old, and I don't want to risk damaging them, otherwise the ghosts I already see will make my life even more stressful than it already is....pumpkin:


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Are you crazy ? Stay away from that job dont mess with the unlive.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Be very careful or else this might happen, The UNDEAD!


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

What do you do when you plow an apartment complex with a whole line of garage doors? Do you snowblow along the edge by the door?

Plow the middle out and then the sides.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

framer1901;1653585 said:


> What do you do when you plow an apartment complex with a whole line of garage doors? Do you snowblow along the edge by the door?
> 
> Plow the middle out and then the sides.


I guess I wasn't clear on this...



Dogplow Dodge;1653564 said:


> * Unfortunately, the driveway is just about as wide as my blade...
> 
> Some of these tombstones are 200 years old, and I don't want to risk damaging them,*


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

MSsnowplowing;1653576 said:


> Be very careful or else this might happen, The UNDEAD!


Yeah, I get it.... but I think they would look more like this...

Just covered in worms, dirt, blood and skin hanging off of them...


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Box wings and try to stack at the end. No matter if you plow 50 times the side windrow accumulation will build up and the icing will eventually affect them. Discuss with the church and explain you have an added cost. (box wings)


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I guess I didn't see that about the drive width but I still think it'll be easy.

What if you boxed your plow in, put end plates on it - heck even pin them on so they are on and off real quick. If the drive is 50' long, push the last ten feet, back up and push 20', back up and push 30' etc..... Just don't start from the begining really start from the end and plow it sort of backwards.

If you are carefull and not take to much each time you shouldn't get buildups on the edges.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

what have they done for the first hundred ninety nine years?

why reinvent the wheel now?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

yup get out the shovel & call a few guys....or use a snow blower


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

The section where the tombstones are along the drive, with NO Spacing on the other side (due to the rectory) is where I'm going to have to use the snow blower. It's about 10' wide at one end, and 9' wide at the other side of the building, then it opens up. Distance is about 25 feet long.

I guess that section will either get done first, or last, depending on circumstances...

Thanks for the ideas. I may just look into boxing the ends like you guys suggested..


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1653764 said:


> I may just look into boxing the ends like you guys suggested..


If you want feedback on Box Ends talk to Bird, he's a expert........xysport


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;1653800 said:


> If you want feedback on Box Ends talk to Bird, he's a expert........xysport


On that note......

KISS..... Use the snow blower and be done with it.....

Anyone have any good plowing graveyard stories ??? Church stories ????

I plow another facility where people are called dirt sleepers, and there's a guy who comes there every single day to visit his wife who passed some .....(insert # of years).... ago. Regardless of weather, he's there clearing the top of her grave, putting flowers, making sure she can see the sunlight.. you know, how most dead people like to be kept...

Anyway, he gets in the way, as he thinks his chevy cavalier is a snow mobile. He's also the reason I tend to do the plowing at night, so he can get in there, when I'm not.

This church / graveyard will bring in a whole new bunch of crazies, I'm sure...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BTW,

I forgot to mention before.... the picture above, with all the Undead in it, is actually a really good representation of some of the folks who live here. We call them heroine addicts, or meth addicts, but they pretty much look the same except that the meth addicts teeth are all blackened and rotted out with something called "meth mouth".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meth_mouth

Really some sad stuff going on in society, now a days, and unfortunately our customs and superstitions are slowly but surely becoming reality.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I do a Methodist church, no bone yard attached just a big open pad of blacktop. Other than the majority of the flock having zero commonsense there's nothing weird.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;1653849 said:


> I do a Methodist church, no bone yard attached just a big open pad of blacktop. Other than the majority of the flock having zero commonsense there's nothing weird.


lol..

I guess this church does their "counseling" for users as well, huh ? Seems to be a big thing now, churches helping those who are addicted. This church does AA meetings a couple times a week, but they're officially cancelled if the weather is inclement. Sunday worship, otoh, is never cancelled unless it's a state of emergency and the roads are closed to public traffic.

I love those types of days...... Closed to traffic.....

except emergency vehicles, plows, and crazy old ladies needing that last loaf of bread and gallon of milk...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1653846 said:


> BTW,
> 
> I forgot to mention before.... the picture above, with all the Undead in it, is actually a really good representation of some of the folks who live here. We call them heroine addicts, or meth addicts, but they pretty much look the same except that the meth addicts teeth are all blackened and rotted out with something called "meth mouth".
> 
> ...


Best cure for a Zombie problem is a .45ACP to the frontal lobe, the same approach probably works for a select group of natives in your area.

I don't see much of the junkie stuff out my way, sure it's around but I don't frequent big cities where it's at. Weed on the other hand is all over the place with it being legal in Colorado, all they want to do is chill-out, eat super nacho's and crash……

I did run across a ex-meth head last week while visiting a friends workplace, this girl had the stereotype meth head teeth and the kicker was she had on a Jaws T-Shirt. The sharks teeth would have been a great improvement for her BTW. According to my friend she is a good worker, always shows up, been off the stuff for a couple years and saving for a new set of choppers.



Dogplow Dodge;1653852 said:


> lol..
> 
> I guess this church does their "counseling" for users as well, huh ? Seems to be a big thing now, churches helping those who are addicted. This church does AA meetings a couple times a week, but they're officially cancelled if the weather is inclement. Sunday worship, otoh, is never cancelled unless it's a state of emergency and the roads are closed to public traffic.
> 
> ...


No they don't do any counseling or AA type stuff, it's in a rural area and there's next to no activity except the weekends and maybe a few week nights during the holidays. 
The zero common sense comment stems from not knowing how to park and not dressing for the weather. Real nice folks though, it's pretty common for them to come out to say thanks and offer a cup of Hot Chocolate/Coffee and cookies. I also see a check within days of sending them an invoice.

We don't really have days were roads are closed to traffic with the exception of Interstates and a few State/US Hwys that get closed with a barricade at the outskirts of towns.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

think of the advertising value. People are dying so you can plow their snow.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

fireball;1653859 said:


> think of the advertising value. People are dying so you can plow their snow.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

To the OP, Honestly I'd pass on that job. Good luck with it if you really want it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

IMAGE;1653863 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> To the OP, Honestly I'd pass on that job. Good luck with it if you really want it.


Thanks !

I'll post a pic next time I'm in the area, and you can see for yourself the section I'm speaking of. Other than the one strip, the rest of the job is little effort


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;1654052 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I'll post a pic next time I'm in the area, and you can see for yourself the section I'm speaking of. Other than the one strip, the rest of the job is little effort




Just a follow up.... Nothing to see here...


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

So what's your plan to not knock over those old tombstones? That tall one by the path is scary looking with it leaning already. Do they go into the ground much or are they kinda just sitting in the dirt?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I dont think I would do that one with a straight blade....scary tight fit


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Snow blower


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BC Handyman;1683232 said:


> So what's your plan to not knock over those old tombstones? That tall one by the path is scary looking with it leaning already. Do they go into the ground much or are they kinda just sitting in the dirt?


Go frequently ?

I think it should be fine. I'll drive through from the side I'm taking the picture from and push the snow from the corner of the building back towards the road away from the graves.... so if I was taking the picture again, my you'd be looking at my tail lights. This allows me to hug the corner of that building by hanging outside of the window of the truck. With the blade angled left (blade closest to drivers side of nose) I can push the snow for the 10 feet out of the yard.

Then I'll come back in the way I just went out so the truck looks like it does in that picture above, then hug the building again, and once I pass the building I have room to push snow to the right away from the graves.

yeah, it's kind of messed up, but I think it's doable. Most important thing is to go as slow as possible through the bottleneck, that way, I can stop and lift the blade if necessary.

I guess I'll find out. soon. I may also do all the walks first with my snow blower and cruise along the side of the graves (BEFORE PLOWING) with that, this way, no snow will be pushed into the faces as I pass by.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1683345 said:


> Go frequently ?
> 
> I think it should be fine. I'll drive through from the side I'm taking the picture from and push the snow from the corner of the building back towards the road away from the graves.... so if I was taking the picture again, my you'd be looking at my tail lights. This allows me to hug the corner of that building by hanging outside of the window of the truck. With the blade angled left (blade closest to drivers side of nose) I can push the snow for the 10 feet out of the yard.
> 
> ...


Stick a steering axle in the rear and crab walk through there....


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

That's where a V plow in scoop might help. Why not set several steel stakes w/ a stake driver & attach a poly snow fence right behind the stones, so the snow can deflect off of the fence as you pass through, w/o pushing up against the stones? Just don't drive the stake's too deep though.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Don't take the job!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

SnowGuy73;1683378 said:


> Don't take the job!


Oh, I get it.....

So YOU can come here and do the job, while I sleep... I understand....

Undercut me, you will, huh ? You wait, Mister. I've put a word in with one of santa's elves, and you're getting a pile of horse doodie in your stockiing....

Be prepared to smell horses on christmas morning..


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1683525 said:


> Oh, I get it.....
> 
> So YOU can come here and do the job, while I sleep... I understand....
> 
> ...


It's coal naughty kids get, not horse crap  just so you know.....

Seems like you got a plan...worse comes to worst you can snowblow that section.....hope you aint afraid of ghosts.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BC Handyman;1683577 said:


> It's coal naughty kids get, not horse crap  just so you know.....
> 
> Seems like you got a plan...worse comes to worst you can snowblow that section.....hope you aint afraid of ghosts.


Charlie Brown Christmas.... Bringing back memories.

I figured I'd have to taste it to see. Snow blower will be there, and shovels are always a good back up.

Ghosts ?

Only the ones that visit me when I sleep...which is almost on a daily (or should I say, nightly) occurrence.pumpkin:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1683784 said:


> Charlie Brown Christmas.... Bringing back memories.
> 
> I figured I'd have to taste it to see. Snow blower will be there, and shovels are always a good back up.
> 
> ...


I'd be worried about Zoombie's, you better start carrying a AR loaded with exposive rounds....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;1683802 said:


> I'd be worried about Zoombie's,


I actually like Zoombies.

This type where the music kicks ass....






This one is much nice to look at, though.... although I could do without the music.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1653564 said:


> I was flagged down by a grounds keeper for a local church which has an attached area of dirt sleepers. Apparently a historic church of some kind.
> 
> Anyway, the tombstones are right on top of the driveway.... or about 6" off of one side, and about a foot and a half on the other. Any thoughts, tips, or any other helpful ideas NOT to damage them when pushing snow ?
> 
> ...


I don't know about New Jersey, but I worked for a Cemetery & Grounds Department before, and there's more than just Cemetery/Grounds departments to worry about. There's the Cemeter Commission, historical society, and even worse... the public. The public will complain about anything.

I'd definetely use a snowblower on that driveway, because those stones are so close to it. The weight of the snow could knock those down.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1653844 said:


> On that note......
> 
> KISS..... Use the snow blower and be done with it.....
> 
> ...


Hmm.

I did my fair share of cemetery maintenance. It's common to find old bones sitting on top of graves, plus animal holes where they were brought from. In the old graves, there weren't any stone vaults, so animals will just go down and bring bones back to the surface.

The public likes to blame anyone and everyone for any damage to the graves, or decorations coming up missing. One time a lady stopped every member of the crew, and said we were stealing or tossing out the decorations she put on her father's grave. She was crying and swearing. She called the DPW director and the police. It turned out what was missing was a couple of those solor powered lights (cheap items bought at Family Dollar). I don't know what the crying was for, but her dad died back in the 1960's, so it wasn't like it was a recent death.

There are rules in cemeteries about decorations on graves, and town governments aren't responsible for decorations that are damaged by grounds maintenance equipment. They aren't responsible for replacing them if they are swiped, either.

The amount of people having sex in cemeteries is quite high. I remember one couple would meet in one certain cemetery every Tuesday afternoon. The woman had a New Hampshire license plate, and the man had a Conneticut license plate. Which is pretty normal, since it's definetely not common for married couples to be doing that in cemeteries. That particular couple didn't care that we were there, if they did, they'd of left or not come back, but they just kept coming back. We weren't leaving the area or making time for them, we had work to do.They'd always wave hello politely. We'd have to send a lot of teenagers out of the area, but usually they'd just run away and put their clothes back on while doing so.

It was actually against town ordinances to repair cemetery stones unless approved by the local historical society and cemetery commission.

I've seen people going to their dead loved one's graves and getting drunk with them.

I remember a couple tilled up their whole family's plot and re-seeded the whole thing, plus brought in water everyday to get it to grow.

And one rule... don't let your kids walk barefoot in a cemetery or any town parks. The amount of needles and used condoms is horrible.

A lot of people say "enjoy your plot, it's the only tax free property you'll ever own"... while it's not directly true, that's a pretty funny line.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh yeah, the worst thing about working for a Cemetery/Grounds department is that you do burials. I won't forget the first one I did... it was an infant. And even though the lowering device was adjusted to the shortest length, the coffin still would of been too small for it. That one we lowered by hand. And the cemetery crew is always near when the burial ceremony is taking place.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1683876 said:


> I actually like Zoombies.
> 
> This type where the music kicks ass....
> 
> ...


Rob is not what I was talking about, it's Zoombies like Nancy you have to defend yourself from.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, I got to take care of the church for the first time. There was about 8" or so of snow on the ground when I got there. Since this was my first time clearing the lot, the prop manager came there to meet me as soon as I arrived. I rolled in the other entrance (not the small one against the graveyard) and I waited for her to pull in behind me. 

She got out of her car and came over to my truck. I turned it off, and she said that she had called the police, as someone had tried to enter the church grounds during the night and took out 5 tombstones. When I looked around, I didn't see any tire tracks, and I asked her what she was talking about. Well in the other entrance, on the other side of the property, someone had tried to enter that small entrance and rolled off the road into a extremely large tombstone. They knocked it over on it's back, and then left. When I looked at the road towards the other entrance, I found that the bottom layer of snow was shear ice formed under the fresh pack. This meant I wasn't plowing that road.

While I plowed the lot, she went over and met the fuzz and filed a police report. they think someone tried to enter the driveway and lost control. She said that if she wasn't there to meet me, being this was my first time there, that someone in the church would have blamed it on me. I'm glad her instincts were correct as to having her meet me there for the initial clearing. Something to think about if you have any questions about a property you're doing. I know I'm going to request it from here on.

I tried plowing the drive from the lot towards that building, but about half way over, I started to get bogged down due to my fear of sliding. I backed out the truck, pulled the snow blower out, and I cleared the rest with the blower. Next storm, I'm not even going near that drive with the truck and I'm strictly using the blower. Not taking the risk of being blamed for damaging something by being in a rush.

Go figure, huh ? They said if they have to replace the stone it's about $4k. Resetting it, if it's not damaged, is about $800. I didn't even bother looking at the stone, as I didn't want any part of it..


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1682850 said:


> Just a follow up.... Nothing to see here...


I could not grasp what you said in your first post. The picture cleared up my confusion. I would do the job your way too.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

this is what you call a bad day in the cemetery maintenance www.myfoxdc.com/story/24335714/grav...edly-damaged-by-heavy-equipment#axzz2pdqsNeSF

Use the snow blower and charge them for it. or a loader and dump it somewhere else. Last chance would to straight blade it to the street and then windrow it down the street.

If you notice in your picture, one stone is already broken and laying down, they could do the rest of the stones that way


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

fireball;1711762 said:


> Last chance would to straight blade it to the street and then windrow it down the street.


Thanks...

I made actually the attempt, but I didn't bet very far before I realized that the snow wasn't all snow, but ice on the bottom. Once I started to move horizontally towards the stones, I stopped, and backed out of there.

Not worth the risk


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

sooo you shovel or blow it?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

put some salt down for that ice, dont worry dead peaple love salt


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BC Handyman;1711792 said:


> sooo you shovel or blow it?


I have a two stage toro power max. One of the older versions, and it has gone through just about anything.


----------

